# Stuck at boot logo - Acer



## Learn2day

Hi guys,

I've searched around on this, and although the problem is quite common, the cause or solution isn't. Most posts refer to a peripheral device locking the board/BIOS.
Maybe I'm missing something and hopefully someone can help.

Laptop - Acer 5732ZG
Problem - Stuck at boot logo, pressing Esc shows CPU info, pressing F2 hangs on "Please wait...", and nothing else works.

What I've already done:
- Downloaded the service manual and check for such issues in troubleshooting, none found;
- Removed power and battery, drained power for 1min;
- Swapped RAM;
- Removed HDD, DVD, keyboard, touchpad, wifi card and even the LCD cable..

..And it's still stuck at acer logo, connected to an external screen.

Some tips are appreciated.

Thanx! L2D.


----------



## Tomken15

Do you have a recovery or install disk that it may boot up with ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Might be a long shot but have you tried to replace the CMOS battery?

First see if you can clear the CMOS:

1. Remove the Battery and Power Cable.
2. Press and hold the power button for 45 seconds.
3. Plug in the battery then power cable.
4. Try to boot.

Also will the laptop just sit on the Acer logo?


----------



## Tomken15

One other thing that you could try is to tap the spacebar as you boot - this can take you to the F8 repair options.


----------



## Learn2day

Thanks for the prompt responses.
Tom, can't boot from anywhere, it's stuck at splash screen logo.
Chief, I already did that, and yes it sits on acer logo for ages, it doesn't go down.


> - Removed power and battery, drained power for 1min


Thanks again for the quick responses.


----------



## Learn2day

Tried F8 but not the space bar trick. I'll give it a quick go and get back on that.

Thanks.


----------



## Learn2day

No luck with the space bar either.. Btw, I also have tried the Alt+F10 trick earlier..

Here's a simple quote of what i read in many similar posts


> Now... if you remove the hard drive and the system STILL won't progress past the Acer splash screen... you will have just eliminated the hard drive as the cause. At that point, you need to pull everything... the optical drive (CD drive), the wireless card, the keyboard, touchpad connection, battery... even replace the RAM with a stick of known good Ram... then power it on with all that disconnected. If one of the things you removed was causing the system to lock at the Bios splash screen, it will now proceed past it. At that point, you start replacing what you disconnected, one item at a time. You reconnect the touch pad, and turn it on... see if it locks. Power it down, add the keyboard, turn it on, see if it locks, etc.


Acer laptop turns on, bit gets stuck.? - Yahoo! Answers

Thanks.


----------



## Tomken15

Looks like you have your work cut out - don't suppose you've left a CD/DVD in the drive ?


----------



## Learn2day

Nop.. Nothing in the drive and ATM no drive in the laptop. I removed everything, according to my earlier quote, and I'm still stuck. I was hoping someone here would have some new ideas for me.. bump!


----------



## Tomken15

Have you checked to see if you get the memory error beeps when you boot without the RAM ?

I have both my laptops set to check the disk player first on boot so should I ever find myself in a no boot situation and it isn't hardware related, then sticking the ISO in would hopefully get me out of trouble without too much of a do.


----------



## Learn2day

Now you got me scared Tom.. Once it was booting splash screen i was assuming it was fine, but.. No beeps without RAM.. Unfortunately i had no time to work on it today, tomorrow i'll try to put some more time on it.

Thanks again Tom. Cheers.


----------



## Tomken15

While you're at it, you could try alternating sticks with slots just in case there's a defect which is causing a conflict.

I think that's the only way you can check RAM when it won't boot, unless you have another machine which uses the same spec.

With everything stripped out, then it only leaves the RAM and the mobo.

Did you remove the CMOS battery to reset the BIOS ?


----------



## Learn2day

Regarding the RAM I have replacement sticks, and they're not working either. I've tried all that and more. 
I still haven't dismantled the laptop in a faint hope the problem was peripheral, I'll get to it tomorrow. 

Thanks.


----------



## skulldrinker

Have you removed the HD and attached it as a slave to another computer to run CHKDSK on it or other system file fixes? I bet that will work.


----------



## Learn2day

How will that work if it doesn't even without HDD?


----------



## joeten

Hi L2D I would be looking to the board at this point caps,solder,resistors you could try putting back the cd\dvd drive and have a go with a linux distro see if you get any joy booting from that and using the live mode it is a last shot really but can't hurt


----------



## skulldrinker

Learn2day said:


> How will that work if it doesn't even without HDD?


Oh sorry thought it was getting passed the BIOS. To the Windows start logo.

I got the same problem with this Toshiba I'm working on. I'm looking at the board now.


----------



## joeten

We all read things a little off sometimes (or maybe that is just me)lol


----------



## Learn2day

Hi.

I've been looking at this bit by bit as I'm currently with to much on my hands to focus on one laptop alone. I've tried all that and more. At this point, i'll give it a try replacing the CPU in a faint hope it will do the trick. If that doesn't work my only option left is to check the board.
Can anyone find the board schematics? all i could find was the block diagram..
http://datasheetgadget.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/la-4851p.png

I'm tired beyond exhaustion.. Time for bed. Cya tomorrow!

Cheers.


----------



## joeten

Hi does that model have another model number matched with it 
Collection schemetic laptop Acer - General-Laptops-Notebooks - Laptops-Notebooks
Service manuals, Schematics > Laptops > Acer. Download Free.
Laptop & Motherboard Schematic
these are the best I can find there are others which you pay for I think the ones I have given are all free apologies if that is incorrect


----------



## Learn2day

Thanks for the effort Joe. No luck there, it's more of the same, block diagrams.. 
Finally tonight I have a couple of hours to look at it before the gf gets home. Wish me luck! ;-)


----------



## joeten

Sorry they did not give you anything I did not have time to check through, hope it all works out


----------

